

Nars2000: An Experimental(open source) APL Interpreter - mindaugas
http://www.nars2000.org/

======
plinkplonk
"J is a modern APL dialect with ASCII characters."

It is a great language, but not Open Source. Hard to commit to a closed source
language these days.

EDIT: If anyone knows of an open source equivalent to J (apl like , ascii
characters) , please submit a URL here. I'd love to poke around its innards to
see how it worked.

~~~
mindaugas
Take a look at famous "J prototype" source inspired by Arthur Whitney.

<http://www.jsoftware.com/jwiki/Essays/Incunabulum>

amuse yourself :)

~~~
plinkplonk
"Take a look at famous "J prototype" source"

thanks! Anyone know where I can find "An Implementation of J" from which the
source fragment is extracted?

------
mahmud
J is a modern APL dialect with ASCII characters.

<http://www.jsoftware.com/>

~~~
mindaugas
I prefer q/k ASCII APL dialect from kx systems[kx.com], it's not open source,
but they released kdb+ free personal edition to play with.

~~~
slackenerny
_kdb+ free personal edition to play with_

which drops state and restarts every two hours.

~~~
mindaugas
then there is kdb+ terminal on <https://code.kx.com> But I admit - restarts
are annoying.

~~~
slackenerny
I wonder, but am too lazy to check, if this can be circumvented by changing
kernel jiffy definition. K has to get the time from somewhere.

~~~
mindaugas
Honestly I have no idea...

